# Gulp trailers



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Has anyone tried the Gulp trailers for jigs? I bought some today and am going to try them out on Sat. It's the first time I've seen them. I'm a huge fan of the Shad jerk baits but they don't last to long if your catching fish.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

FishJunky said:


> Has anyone tried the Gulp trailers for jigs? I bought some today and am going to try them out on Sat. It's the first time I've seen them. I'm a huge fan of the Shad jerk baits but they don't last to long if your catching fish.


My son has used them in the past. But he quit using them because they tear up too easily. They're expensive, and if they get fouled-up with a strike from a fish (which is good) or snagged, they tear.
He switched up to the Strike King Rage Crawl and has had a pretty good run with those. 
I still use Uncle Josh frogs on my jigs.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I have been using the Zoom...pretty durable and inexpensive


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

The Denny Brauer 3X trailers are pretty good with plenty of action.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I also like the Zoom trailers but just during the warmer months. In colder water i like to use super pork. The super pork is softer and moves better in the water than Uncle Josh


----------

